# VHT amps



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone hear about how good these amps are? I'm interested in their 18 watt classic. They are supposed to be out of California.

I was reading that the company was recently purchased from a guy named Steve Freyette, who is building amps.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

TeleZee said:


> Anyone hear about how good these amps are? I'm interested in their 18 watt classic. They are supposed to be out of California.
> 
> I was reading that the company was recently purchased from a guy named Steve Freyette, who is building amps.


The brand VHT was sold by Steven Freyette last year. I don't know about the current production of VHT amps, but those made by Steven were very good indeed. I've only read good reviews of them and I recently saw a guitarist playing a smaller VHT combo and it sounded huge.

I believe Freyette makes amps under his own name now.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

VHT wasnt sold, the name was stolen out from under him.

THe new VHT are Chinese made and are mediocre at best.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

...and the Fryette name carries on the line of amps that made VHT's great reputation. Mark, their sales manager is a great guy, former Alesis colleague and fellow :smilie_flagge17: http://www.sfdamp.com/default.htm

Andy


----------



## Groupx (Oct 18, 2006)

*Pb45*

I have a Pitbull 45 and love it. It is a very versatile amp in a small package.
It seems VHT is best known for the high gain and heavy amps.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Archer said:


> VHT wasnt sold, the name was stolen out from under him.
> 
> THe new VHT are Chinese made and are mediocre at best.


If you look on the Freyette web site there are interviews that make it clear that he sold the name willingly and at a good price.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

His story has been changing a lot lately. On The Gear Page a poster listed some great info from the trademark office that showed that the name was stolen out from under him. Word in the amp biz is that he was going to litigate to get the name back and THEN settled for a cash settlement and then went to his own name on the products.


----------

